# Military vehicle graveyard



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

Me and my friend were on a urbex trip and a good friend of ours gave us a tip off about this location so we had to go and check them out because ive always wanted to see military vehicles up close lol. there was a good few abandonment of vehicles in this area.



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



military vehicle graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr

here is my youtube channel check out my vlogs from the trip  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC12O0b2sb1Yt82myzmTdKnQ


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2016)

Nice one mate.great little place this


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice one mate.great little place this


cheers chap and defo a place i wont forget


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 8, 2016)

Ah, I failed to find that place today, i'll try again soon. Nice pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2016)

Wow!Some great vehicles here.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2016)

You got some great shots sureshank, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## bigdirk (May 8, 2016)

Great pics! Was going to pay this a visit but heard there was an angry farmer!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 8, 2016)

Nice shots here. There's enough hardware to start a museum.


----------



## night crawler (May 9, 2016)

Nice picies, not something you see everyday on a farm. Love that WW1 tank even if it is a mock up


----------



## SlimJim (May 9, 2016)

Awesome spot! Lots of old bits and bobs there. Love that Alvis Stalwart!


----------



## degenerate (May 9, 2016)

Nice collection of vehicles, you got some great pictures of them


----------



## Luise (May 9, 2016)

Really enjoyed that. Another one right up my street


----------



## sureshank (May 9, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Nice picies, not something you see everyday on a farm. Love that WW1 tank even if it is a mock up


 This isn't on a farm mate


----------



## cornish_snowdog (May 10, 2016)

Very interesting...the sand-coloured gun looks like a German 88mm; wonder what that's doing there?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 10, 2016)

cornish_snowdog said:


> Very interesting...the sand-coloured gun looks like a German 88mm; wonder what that's doing there?



It is and it's an old film prop - amongst other things. Well welded up now!


----------



## sureshank (May 10, 2016)

i dont think it is a flim prop lol


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 10, 2016)

sureshank said:


> i dont think it is a flim prop lol



According to a list of WW2 Artillery residing in UK, this piece was purchased out of military service for use in film industry. If it was welded up and decommissioned, it certainly could be used as a film prop. It is possible that person taking this weapon's serial number miss read it or gave the wrong location, thus list is inaccurate.


----------



## Locksley (May 17, 2016)

I'd kill for those Goldeneye UAZs


----------



## Woodlandliving (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow, what a place! thank-you for this


----------

